# RUB Snake Rack



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Today Jake (with a little help from me) built 2 x 9L Racks, each holding 18 RUBs. While we did it I took photo's of the whole process...

So here's a 'How To' build a snake eack....

First went to B&Q and got 15mm ContiBoard:

We next routered each shelf (except the top) and each side...This is for the heat cable to go in...









We the put the silver tape in each groove... reflective insulation tape! its used to you dont lose to much of your heat into the wood and it reflects the heat back up in the direction you want it to go (Underside of the RUB)









The putting the rack together... 

The RUBs are placed on the shelve to know the correct hight, we then placed a thin piece of board between the RUB and the next shelve (this is so the fit isn't to tight)









Draw a line in pencil and remove the shelve









Drill 3 holes just below the line









Replace the shelve and put in the screws









We attached a hard wood back









Then added the RUBs 









The heat cable is the run through each groove and attached to a stat :2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

And the rest of our stacks.....


----------



## pastelroyal (Jun 29, 2008)

and what happened to thanks rik for taking me hahahah 

jake it looks good. you and becci did a good job ,altho girls always do :lol2:

shout me when the boas drop i wanna see the little babies : victory:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

pastelroyal said:


> and what happened to thanks rik for taking me hahahah
> 
> jake it looks good. you and becci did a good job ,altho girls always do :lol2:
> 
> shout me when the boas drop i wanna see the little babies : victory:


 
And thanks too Rik :2thumb:


----------



## pastelsbeeotch (Oct 2, 2008)

looking good there matey. seeing all the racks together looks quite impressive. I see it was strong enough for the Rhino's too. Well done to you.

Won't be long now for some nice little albino boas ( fingers crossed for you ! ) 


P.S. Sarah still wants to pinch your type 2 anery. You gonna breed him to some of your albinos in the future to make some blizzards?? That would be good:2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

pastelsbeeotch said:


> looking good there matey. seeing all the racks together looks quite impressive. I see it was strong enough for the Rhino's too. Well done to you.
> 
> Won't be long now for some nice little albino boas ( fingers crossed for you ! )
> 
> ...


Hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## pastelroyal (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I can't wait to see your litle babies, should be any day now. Have you got any more gravid boas? What are you expecting? can i be godparent?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice neat job. Now all you need to do is hire Jake out for all of us that hate diy :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

oakelm said:


> Nice neat job. Now all you need to do is hire Jake out for all of us that hate diy :lol2:


Well...

We have made a few now and have all the equipment so we were considering making them for people. If we did they would be collection only tho unless I could sort out some courier company.


----------



## jimmus (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya,

Any chance you could let me know where you managed to source the heat cable from? I am drawing up lans fro a new rack however i want to use heat cable instead of heat strips this time.

Nice rack by the way.


Thanks
Jim


----------



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

Parasene soil cable from JungleSeeds, 50 quid for 24m and far cheaper than 'reptile' branded cable :2thumb:


----------



## jimmus (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot, looks good.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## crawshaws (May 7, 2009)

how does that thin strip of heat cable produce the right ammount aof heat to the right size area?

Im new to this stuff, so bare with me


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

Man sweet lukin racks them!!! im wantin 2 build 1 myself bt vry unsure of the heatin side ... yoou say yuu run a full rack off 1 cable,, do yuu strugle maintanin the temp???... wat size n make thermostat do yuu use fr this???... i see in ur rack pics yuu built a bigger tub 1 how big r them tubs n do yuu run it exactly the same way???

Sorry fr all the questions bt yuu seem 2 hav it sussd! :notworthy:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

The 9L racks are heated with 50w (7meter) Zoo Med Heat Cable on a day/night pulse stat.

The 50L rack is heated with 150w (16meter) Zoo Med Heat Cable on a day/night pulse stat.

Reptile Forums UK - BecciBoo's Album: The Boa Set Up...

We don't have any problems with maintaining temps..the cool end on all tubs sits at 80-80.5 and the warm end sits at 90-91

:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

That's an awesome rack:2thumb:... Everything's neat and tidy! 
How much did it cost to build 1 rack? And what router is that?Can't seem to find any except one's in the region of £250+ online:lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> That's an awesome rack:2thumb:... Everything's neat and tidy!
> How much did it cost to build 1 rack? And what router is that?Can't seem to find any except one's in the region of £250+ online:lol2:


Thanks. I like everything neat and tidy 

Price wise:
£49 for wood...cut to size at B&Q
£10 Tape and silicon
£25 for Heat Cable
+ a Stat (I already had it)

and £81 for 18 9L RUBS :gasp:

The router we picked up in B&Q when we went to get the wood, its B&Qs own but does the job...was £25 I think, no more than £30!


----------



## sidders (Apr 20, 2008)

looks really good - did you just use a single heat cable strand or 2/3 stands in the groove

Thanks

Sidders


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

sidders said:


> looks really good - did you just use a single heat cable strand or 2/3 stands in the groove
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sidders


i bought this rack a few months back. its just a single cable running all the way through. creates enough of a hotspot for the smaller snakes where as the adults would need a few cables to get sufficient heat.


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

where didyou get the RUBs From?


----------



## constrictorfan11 (May 8, 2011)

how did you go about putting air holes in the boxes? have heard many ways but not sure what way is the best and easiest


----------



## constrictorfan11 (May 8, 2011)

how did you go about putting air holes in the boxes? have heard many ways but not sure of the best and easiest way to do it


----------



## The Golden Boy (Jun 25, 2008)

constrictorfan11 said:


> how did you go about putting air holes in the boxes? have heard many ways but not sure of the best and easiest way to do it


Soldering iron is the easiest way i have found : victory:


----------



## constrictorfan11 (May 8, 2011)

excellent thanks you  i assume you just pierce a small whole in the side of the RUB


----------



## matt1234cb (Jun 16, 2011)

this is awesome! mind telling me an overall cost?


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

how did you snake round the heat cable? was it down one side then along the shelf then down the other side? if you know what i meen lol


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice, i c u using 9 ltr tubs is that for babies, what size would be needed for an adult.

thank you.


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Wood dimensions*

Hey man nice rack. What dimensions were the sheets you used? =]


----------

